

Developers, beware. Facebook really is the new Microsoft - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/facebook/developers-beware-facebook-really-is-the-new-microsoft-283941.php

======
paulgb
I don't see what the problem is. If I recall correctly, the videos application
was developed in-house before the platform was ever released to third-party
developers. Because videos and other applications started building their own
walls, facebook opened the wall for platform users. This is a good thing for
developers, not a bad thing.

The statement that "Facebook engineers will detect it, copy the functionality,
and render your app pointless" is a pretty wild claim to make without backing
it up with evidence.

~~~
aston
The complaint is not about Video, but about enhancements to the Wall made
recently which were clearly based on 3rd party apps. I think that's evidence
enough to make the statement. I just saw a Techcrunch write-up of Superwall
the other day. I'm sure they're less than happy about being encroached upon.

